# My first wood rim bicycle, Indiana Bicycle Company "Red Cross"



## actype3 (Jul 30, 2014)

*My first wood rim bicycle, Indianapolis cycle Company "Red Cross"*

I have been collecting vintage bicycles for quite some time. Mostly 50s and 60s era Schwinn. I've always had a fascination with antique bikes as well, but never took the plunge. When I found this one locally I figured "why not." I have been able to find plenty of information on the Indianapolis cycle company, but absolutely nothing on this particular Red Cross model. Any guidance would be appreciated.

My plan for it is pure preservation. I have no intention of riding or restoring it. I'm going to gently clean the paint, remove and stop the spread of rust and try to track down the missing pieces. The serial number is 53866.


----------



## decotriumph (Jul 30, 2014)

*Nice Find*

That is a nice find.


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Jul 30, 2014)

Great find.  The rims appear to be in reasonably good condition and it has pedals and grips.  
That is three major pluses on a bike from that era.

Edit: Oops, one pedal.  Still not a bad start.


----------



## actype3 (Jul 30, 2014)

The rims are in surprisingly good shape, with no cracks and the joints are tight. The front does have a bit of a bow, but nothing major.  The grips are made of cork and they have no chips. 

I'd like to what era in the companies history this bike is from. I cant find anything about this model.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 30, 2014)

Not a bad start, for your first "wood rim" find!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2014)

Great bike... I know a certain Indiana guy dat wud wuv to have dat.......


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 30, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Great bike... I know a certain Indiana guy dat wud wuv to have dat.......




Know anything about this bike?  Was this a medical Mesinger type of model?


----------



## decotriumph (Jul 31, 2014)

actype3 said:


> I'd like to what era in the companies history this bike is from. I cant find anything about this model.




The Wheelmen's bicycle brand list shows Red Cross as 1899. Their dates are not always accurate but that may have been a one-year only brand.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2014)

Due to the BB style and frame shape I'm thinking closer to 1896


----------



## chitown (Jul 31, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Due to the BB style and frame shape I'm thinking closer to 1896




How about those tires? Anybody got a date range on the sap of those beauts!

They look like they could be original and worth a bundle in ANY condition... except cut in half.  There are ways to preserve those tires and I'm sure some members here would know best practices but I seem to recall tales of basking the tires on a hot Florida roof, softening the rubber before gently massaging back into shape and filling with green slim so they can hold air once again. Other methods might be warm water baths to re-soften and shape the flattened spots on the tires.

Great find and good luck in preserving this beautiful machine.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2014)

post a close-up pick of the pedal, I may have a match for it....


----------



## actype3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Chitown brings up a good point about the tires. Due to their canvas and rubber construction I figured they were the originals. I would really like to preserve them as best as I can. What rubber is left is very brittle and every time I handle them I lose a few more small bits.

This first photo shows some lettering. Possibly a brand name?


----------



## actype3 (Jul 31, 2014)

bricycle said:


> post a close-up pick of the pedal, I may have a match for it....




Here you go. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------

